# Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?



## Killkenny (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo, bin ganz frisch hier und auch sonst blutiger Anfänger. Mache in drei Wochen meinen Angelschein und wollte mir vorab schonmal etwas schickes kaufen damit es nach bestandener Prüfung gleich losgehen kann. Hab mich schon auf den unterschiedlichsten Seiten im Internet rumgetrieben um mir eine Allroundrute fürs Spinnfischen zu suchen. Nun muss ich aber zu dem Fazit kommen das es sowas nicht gibt. Brauche ich wirklich fürs Popperfischen eine andere Rute als fürs Wobblerfischen? Und brauche ich wirklich eine eigene Rute fürs Dropshotfischen? Der (nicht sehr vertrauenswürdige) Mann ausm Angelladen sagte mir auch das man am besten für jede Methode eine eigene Rute braucht. Kann mir das aber nicht leisten. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich welche Rute ein breites Spektrum von Kunstködern abdecken würde?
Welche Spule würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen?
Hab mir sowas zwischen 10-40 gramm Wurfgewicht vorgestellt. Denke mal in der Länge irgendwas bei 2m. 


Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Vorab gesagt, brauchen tust du es nicht, aber es macht keinen Sinn, sehr große Köder mit einer 40gr WG Rute zu werfen. Oder grob gesagt mit einer Pilkrute auf Plötzen zu fischen. Der Markt will verkaufen. Ich denke, das du mit einer 40gr. WG Rute schon recht flexibel angeln kannst. Ich würde jedoch etwas um die 2,40/2,50m nehmen.

Da du aus Berlin kommst, kannst du die aktuellen Angebote von Moritz Nauen nutzen.
Die Stradic Rute oder die Biomaster 10-35gr WG sind Hammerruten und im Angebot.
Weiterhin ist die Yasei mit 2,50m im Angebot.


----------



## Kaka (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du ausgeben willst, aber als sehr tauglichen Allrounder kann ich dir die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II in 2,44 m und 10-50 g empfehlen. Mit der kannst du schon sehr viel anfangen, solange es keine richtig großen Köder werden. Diese Rute ist  sowohl gummitauglich als auch super geeignet für Blech wie Spinner oder Blinker. Nicht ganz billig, aber damit hast du erstmal Spaß und bist sehr allroundig aufgestellt! Ich fische sie selber begeistert! #6

http://www.amazon.de/Greys-Prowla-Platinum-Specialist-Spinrute-44m/dp/B00JMMBYAM


----------



## layercake87 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

ich bin auch kein freund davon extra für jede angelart eine andere rute zu kaufen. 

kurz und knapp: zum spinnfischen habe ich eine leichte rute mit der ich köder von 5-20g fische - seien es gummis, twister, blech, wobbler. auch zwischen dropshot, t- und c-rig, sowie jighaken mach ich keinen unterschied. 

für schwere köder hab ich eine rute von 20-60g mit der ich dann alles "größere" fische - wiederum alles was das spinnfischsortiment.

diese ausführungen habe ich einmal in kurz um vom boot zu fischen und einmal in lang um von land aus zu fischen. 

damit fange ich meine fische und komm auch vollkommen damit klar. perfekt ist es vielleicht nicht, aber solange man selbst ein gutes gefühl hat mit seinem gerät passt es.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Man kann viele Bereiche mit wenigen Ruten abdecken, kein Problem.
Mit ner Spinrute bist du am Anfang garnicht schlecht bedient. Je nach Wurfgewicht kannst du die problemlos zum Grundangeln, Posenangeln oder was auch immer benutzen.

Nur wenn es in spezialisierte Bereiche geht muss man dann wirklich über entsprechendes Gerät nachdenken (z.Bsp. bei Bigbaits).


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Hallo,
Deine Frage kann man so einfach nicht beantworten.
Zielfisch, Ködergröße und natürlich auch der Führungsstil sind schon ziemlich ausschlaggebend bei der Rutenwahl.
Nehmen wir mal an, Du möchtest erst einmal die Innenstadt abfischen und stellst Dich dem Barsch als Zielfisch, da kannst Du erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln und Streetfishing ist ja in, kommst Du mit einer Rute um die 2 m und einem WG von max. 20 gr. kombiniert mit einer kleinen 2000er Rolle gut klar.
Meine Kombo ist eine Veritas 2,10/7-21 gr. und ne Revo    2000 S und eine 0,10er Stren. Ergänzt durch ein FC-Vorfach, ggf. noch ein kurzes 7x7-Vorfach und ab geht es.
Köder: Mepps bis Größe 3, Gummis( gern auch Keitech oder 
LC) bis 4'' mit Köpchen bis 10 gr. oder auch Wobbler.
Damit kannst Du grundsätzlich erstmal beginnen, Barschprofs werden jetzt sicher sagen, dies geht optimaler, ja geht es, aber dann hast Du auch bald einen Rutenwald.
Der Tackleaffe schlägt früher oder später sowieso zu, dann 
kommt eben eine Kombo WG 20-50 gr., 2,40 m mit ner 2500er Rolle dazu und fürs Hechtfischen wirds wohl schnell in Richtung WG 80 -100gr. gehen.
Wie gesagt, wenn Du in der Innenstadt unterwegs sein möchtest, möglicherweise noch BVG, musst Du eh überlegen, wieviel Du mitnimmst, der Unterfangkescher ist auch gern bei den Kontrolleuren gesehen, geht natürlich auch anders, aber eine Landehilfe ist erforderlich.
Wie oft beschrieben, Spinnrute als Grundrute, die moderneren Spinnruten nach japanischem Vorbild sind m.M. nach nicht dafür geeignet.
Petri und Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## oberfranke (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Wo willst du überhaupt auf was und Wie angeln? 
In nen See oder nen Fluß, Bach, Weiher usw. Welche Wurfweite ist  in deinem Wasser angesag? 
Was soll deine bevorzugte Methode und  Beute werden? 

und nein - man braucht nicht gleich 20 verschiedene Ruten.
Brauchen tut man sie nie- aber man hat sie dann irgendwann.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Hi!
Mal was Grundsätzliches zum aufbau einer Angelausrüstung.
Dank neuer Materialien ist es heute möglich mit ca.10 Ruten und 5 Rollen fast Alles abzudecken.
Beginnen würde ich immer mit Spinnruten in der für mich universellsten Länge von 270.
Man benötigt 4: 
Ultraleicht z.b. Sänger Irontrout Chackka 1-6gr.
Für kleinste Köder und Fische - kann man fürs Erste drauf verzichten.
Leicht z.b. DAM Nanoflex 10-30gr.
Die universellste Rute die ich kenne - unbedingt kaufen!
Schwer z.b. DAM Nanoflex 30-80gr.
Für alles Große Und Schwere - das wäre die 2te Rute die ich Kaufen würde.
Ultra Schwer z.b. Wft Nano Irgendwas 80-220gr.
Für Wels und zum schweren Pilken - braucht man nicht unbedingt.. .

Grundruten ebenfalls 4:
In der Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit nach meinen persöhnlich Vorlieben.

Karpfenrute in 360cm und 3lb long cast Aktion z.b. Shimano STC.
Feederrute in 390-420 und 150gr z.b. da habe ich irgendwas von Browning.
Brandungrute in 420-450cm und 250gr z.b. Rhino Offshore.
Pickerrute z.b. in 270cm und mind. 50 wg z.b. Sänger Masterfeeder.

Posenruten genügen 2.
Floatrute in 390cm und 30gr z.b. Sportex Exclusive Float light.
Köderfichstippe in 4m z.b. von DAM oder Daiwa - wichtig ist mir nur das es eine Miniausführung ist.. .

Dazu verwende ich Shimanorollen in 5 Grössen: 3000, 4000,5000, 6000 und 14000.

Mit diesen 10 Ruten und 5 Rollen ist man recht gut ausgestattet.

Petri!


----------



## t.plog (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Hi

Du BRAUCHST keine Rute für jede Technik...aber beim Spinnfischen wird es früher oder später darauf hinauslaufen, weil du dich selbst spezialisieren - und Unterschiede zwischen exakt abgestimmten Kombos und Allroundern feststellen wirst...falls dir diese Angelei liegt bist du schnell süchtig 

Für den Anfang ist das Quatsch, aber eine  Rute mit Fast-Taper ist nunmal für Gummi aller Art deutlich angenehmer als wenn man für den selben Bereich eine Medium-Taper nimmt, welche für Harbaits ( Wobbler aller Art) hingegen besser ist. Persönlicher Geschmack spielt auch eine Rolle, aber grob kann man das definitiv so sagen.

Mit einem WG von 10-40 Gramm wärst du für den Anfang gut aufgestellt, wenn es zwei Ruten sein sollen, würde ich eine leichte ( bis 15, maximal bis 20 Gramm) und eine anschließende von etwa 20- 60 Gramm nehmen. 
Die feine Rute wäre für Barsch/Forelle/Döbel, die stärkere für Hecht/Zander/Rapfen. 

Die Blankeigenschaften sind meinem Empfinden nach für eine Allroundrute eine Medium-Fast Aktion, ein guter Kompromiss. Sensibel genug für Gummi, weich genug fürs Twitchen ....und Blech aller Art geht sowieso 

Stationärrollen von 2000 (leicht) bzw 3000/4000 sind ausreichend, darauf eine 10er bzw. 15er/17er Geflochtene (Sunline, Power Pro, Spiderwire Stealth (bloß nicht die Code Red [emoji85] !) Mit 5 bzw. 12 kilo Tragkraft und das wars.


----------



## vermesser (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*



t.plog schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Du BRAUCHST keine Rute für jede Technik...aber beim Spinnfischen wird es früher oder später darauf hinauslaufen, weil du dich selbst spezialisieren - und Unterschiede zwischen exakt abgestimmten Kombos und Allroundern feststellen wirst...falls dir diese Angelei liegt bist du schnell süchtig



DAS ist das Problem. Beim Grund- und Posenfischen kann man mit wenig Gerät sehr viel varieren...zwei Grundruten 3-3,60 mit 60 oder 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht geht für Karpfen, Zander, Schleie, Hecht, Aal, Brassen...ggf. sogar auf kleine Welse.

Ne Rute um die 4m mit 20 Gramm geht für Posen aller Art, als leichte Zanderrute, taugt aber auch am Forellenteich.

Beim Spinnfischen klappt das halt nur sehr eingeschränkt! Einen kleinen Gummi am 5 Gramm Kopf für Barsch kann man nunmal schlecht mit einer Hechtrute von 3m und 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht werfen...und einen Wobbler mit 50 Gramm und dem entsprechenden Widerstand nicht mit einer leichten Barschrute. Natürlich gibt es Überschneidungen. Aber im Prinzip fängt man mit spezialisiertem Gerät für Köder und Zielfisch nunmal mehr als mit Allroundausrüstung. 
Das musste ich leider auch lernen- wobei ich mich lange gewehrt habe.

Definiere klar, was du HAUPTSÄCHLICH vor hast, in welcher Art Gewässer...und dazu deinen Preisrahmen. Dann kann man helfen.


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*



t.plog schrieb:


> Du BRAUCHST keine Rute für jede Technik...aber beim Spinnfischen wird es früher oder später darauf hinauslaufen, weil du dich selbst spezialisieren - und Unterschiede zwischen exakt abgestimmten Kombos und Allroundern feststellen...



Oder aber auch den genau gegenteiligen Weg beschreiten, weil sich deine Angeltechnik von ganz alleine so entwickelt, dass du auch mit Allroundspinnruten in sehr speziellen Angelsituationen einwandfrei klarkommst.

Meine Leitner ist mit Sicherheit nicht das, was die Angebote als ideale GuFi-Rute anpreisen. Da ginge sie noch eher als reine Meerforellenrute durch. Trotzdem bekomme ich von ihr die gleichen Rückmeldungen, weil ich sie eben seit Jahren gewohnt bin und beinahe ausschließlich fische. Hier hat die Rute den Angler gewissermaßen "erzogen".

Lass dich aber jetzt am Anfang ja nicht von der Superspezialanforderung der Superspezialangler wirr machen und fisch dich erst mal mit einer guten Für-Alles-Rute ein. Zeit zum gerätemäßigen Overkill bleibt dir noch genug, später mal, wenn du meinst, es müsse sein. 

P.S.: Nein, das ist kein Niedermachen anderer Meinungen. Kaufen und haben ist saugeil, aber leider nicht immer wirklich sinnvoll. - Wissen wir aber eh alle und tun es trotzdem! :m


----------



## vermesser (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Andal, ich bin fast immer deiner Meinung, aber wenn du mit einer Rute klar kommst bei KuKöfischen, hast du ein relativ eingeschränktes Köderspektrum..ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du von kleinen Barschgummis über Zandergummis bis hin zum Hechtangeln mit großen schweren Blinkern und Gummis alles mit einer Rute, und sei es auch eine Leitner, abdecken kannst...

Sonst hätte ich die gern- dann verkauf ich den Rest  .

Alllerdings stimme ich dir insofern zu, dass viele "Meforuten" einer Allroundspinne am nächsten kommen.


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Die Rute ist 275 cm lang, damit den meisten Spinnfischern schon viel zu lang. Sie hat ein angegebenes Wurfgewicht von 10 - 60 gr. und sie hat eine Aktion, die Hardcorespinnfischer eher mit "Gartenschlauch" angeben würden und trotzdem schwabbelt da nichts. Ist sonnenklar, dass die nicht das komplette Spektrum der Spinnfischerei abdeckt, aber für meinen Geschmack eben den den größten. 

Vielleicht erinnerst du dich daran, dass ich absolut kein Faible für Großköder habe. Mir liegt es einfach nicht. Für Barsche, Zander und Rapfen ist sie mir vollkommen ausreichend und passt wegen der sehr guten Wurfeigenschaften auch sehr gut in mein Spinnangelrevier, den Rhein. Sollten größere Hechte zu mir wollen, dann müssen sie eben mit kleineren Häppchen vorlieb nehmen und wenn es wirklich mal zur Sache gehen muss, dann habe ich immer noch meine Norwegenspinnrute in petto.

Ich wollte und will immer noch nicht behaupten, dass die eine Spinnrute für alles gibt. Aber es gibt durchaus eine Spinnrute für sehr vieles, wenn sie und der Angler sich gefunden haben; lange genug hat es bei mir gedauert.


----------



## Purist (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Warum zu lang Andal? Mein Allroundstock hat 270cm und ein WG von 10-40g, den nutze ich auch für Hechtangelei und selbst ein Barsch unter 20cm macht daran noch etwas Spaß. Das Köderspektrum geht bis 30g, durch die Länge kann man weit werfen, aber auch Uferbewuchs/Hängerzonen überbrücken, selbst Spinnergröße 3 lässt sich damit noch gut führen (bei allem kleineren muss die UL dran glauben).

Es gibt in der Tat keine Spinnrute für alles. Es gibt aber Ruten, die sehr viel abdecken können, wenn man es wagt sie dafür auch einzusetzen, selbst wenn einem alle erzählen wollen, dass das nicht ginge. 

Einem Anfänger würde ich zu einer Allroundcombo raten, die er, je nach sich entwickelnder Präferenz, nach oben oder unten (Wurfgewicht) um ein oder mehrere Combos erweitern kann. Einem Anfänger gleich zu einer Dropshotrute zu raten, halte ich für ziemlich schräg.


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Purist, schau in die Kataloge und auf die Stäbchen, die Fashion Victims in Händen halten. Die klassische Länge 9 ft. ist da bald eine Seltenheit. Wenn es modisch sein soll, dann muss es japanisch kurz sein. Es vergessen bloß alle, dass die Japaner selber bloß eine handbreit höher sind, als ein Gartentürl.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Mal ganz ehrlich mit den DAM Nano Spin für 60 Tacken bei Askari ( ich kaufe da sonst eher nicht...) halte ich viel bessere Ruten in der Hand, als es eine Blechpeitsche oder Sportex Turbospin oder Hardy Ödendödel je war... .
Mit der 10-30gr werfe ich Alles von 5-75gr wirklich weit - über 100gr geht auch, dann aber vorsichtig.
Die Rückmeldung ist natürlich beim Jiggen eher nicht so gut wie bei den dafür üblichen Brettern, aber wenn ich so sehe mit, was für einem Aldi-Geraffel manche losziehen und doch Fische fangen, muß es vielleicht nicht immer das letzte Quentschen Technik sein.. .
Petri


----------



## Killkenny (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Ok. Das ist ja selbst bei erfahrenen Anglern ein heikles Thema. Liegt wohl alles im Auge des Betrachters. Denke ich hole mir die Biomaster 10-35g und 2,46m lang. Ich denke ich werde mir einfach Wobbler, Spinner, Popper, Oberflächenköder und Gufis in dieser Größe holen und mich dann rantasten. Über eine Rückmeldung ob das total dämlich ist oder nicht würde ich mich trotzdem freuen. Vielen Dank erstmal für die anregende Diskussion, schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem es raucht, wenn es ans Rutenkaufen geht.


----------



## vermesser (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Fahr ma zu Moritz in Nauen. Die hatten letztens sehr günstig Abu Fantasista Suisho Pro Spin für ca. 119 Euro glaub ich zu stehen. Die ist sehr allroundtauglich. Ich habe mir die geholt, in 2,06 mit 10-40 Gramm und fische die von kleinen Gummis bis sogar leichten Jerks, wenn ich keinen speziellen Zielfisch habe und nur gucken will was geht. Die ist äußerst allroundtauglich.

Wenn es das gleiche in günstig sein soll, guck dir mal die Shimano Vengeance Seabass in 2,10 mit 60 Gramm an...die ist ähnlich breit verwendbar und ideal als "Immer Dabei Rute"...für kleine Spinner bis Jerks tauglich!


----------



## vermesser (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Die von dir genannte ist auch ok vom Begrabbeln her, wäre mir aber für Jerks zu lang...da ich die aber auch in kleinen Größen gern fische, wäre sie bei mir raus...ist aber für meinen Bedarf wichtig, nicht zwangsläufig für deinen. Grundsätzlich auch eine super Rute.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Für jede Köderführung eine andere Rute?*

Früher mal war ne Spinne mit 2,70m und nem Wurfgewicht bis 80gr die Allroundspinne. Da ging der Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler und auch noch der Gufi mit!

Die Zeiten und Methoden ändern sich.



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das du mit einer 40gr. WG Rute schon recht flexibel angeln kannst. Ich würde jedoch etwas um die 2,40/2,50m nehmen.



Heutzutage schließe ich mich dem an! In dieser Klasse ist irgendwie noch fast alles mit so ner Rute machbar und das Angebot riesig!


----------

